# Good intake manifold removal DIY here



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

VBMikeP found a great DIY here: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...95336
It was posted by Little Red Fast on the golfmkv forum.
I pasted it here:


























_Modified by saaber2 at 7:14 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

very awesome.
i have been calling around and found a place that will do it for me for like $250. might have them do it instead.
BUT, if it really is this easy, then ill save that much cash and just do it myself.
thanks for the find.


----------



## dsire (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Krieger)*

If your car has the banjo bolt on the HPFP it is quicker to just leave it connected and remove the fuel pump with the manifold.
And I bet you will spend an hour just FINDING the lower support bolt.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (dsire)*

ya, i do. good idea.


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

also check out this one.

http://www.stasisengineering.c...2.pdf


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If don't have previous experience with working with your car, i say better have it done.
Just did my SECOND manifold removal in the past 3 months, and what i can say is its a bitch...Not that it can't be done, but it takes some patience, and
slight skill of hand to get everything done right....
Good luck.


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

very good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_very good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe i start making a living cleaning TFSI intake valves...
I'll be rich !!!!!!!!!


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey! Thats mine! LOL, must have copied and pasted it over from golfmkv...Hope this actually helps people, I know it will be helping me tonight!
Anyone had any experience with the portion that says, "Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor G336 must be adapted to ECM guided functions"
rbradleymed suggested doing this, but I want to be 100% sure:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...unner 
[email protected] should know...








EDIT: Nevermind, JC confirmed.








_Modified by little_red_fast at 4:32 AM 8-4-2009_


_Modified by little_red_fast at 6:04 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little_red_fast* »_Hey! Thats mine! LOL, must have copied and pasted it over from golfmkv...Hope this actually helps people, I know it will be helping me tonight!
Anyone had any experience with the portion that says, "Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor G336 must be adapted to ECM guided functions"
rbradleymed suggested doing this, but I want to be 100% sure:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...unner 
[email protected] should know...








EDIT: Nevermind, JC confirmed.








_Modified by little_red_fast at 4:32 AM 8-4-2009_

_Modified by little_red_fast at 6:04 AM 8-4-2009_

Care to share your findings?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

I hate to be that guy, but shops pay good money to access alldata. i doubt those shops or alldata want their info posted on the internet..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_I hate to be that guy, but shops pay good money to access alldata. i doubt those shops or alldata want their info posted on the internet.. 

Saber,
if the community really is upset about this, send me the TSB number and I'll look it up right on VW's severs and host it for everyone for free.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I really don't care. I just happen to be Alldata certified







seriously though, I am. And they emphasized the terms of their user agreements. I just dont want anyone to get into any legal trouble. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Good intake manifold removal DIY here (saaber2)*

nice post. I missed it when you posted it. served for a good read................while at work on saturday LOL! The link is also great as he has injector and turbo R&R guides in pdf from alldata as well. 
i think a ko4 swap, and valve cleaning are in my future.


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Good intake manifold removal DIY here (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

I'm gonna be using a combination of this diy and the stasis instruction to remove my intake manifold shortly. Hopefully the valves aren't to bad only having 20.7k miles but I'll be taking pictures to share. After the cleaning I'm gonna be installing w/m, a early b-day present








Thanks Little_Red_Fast for subscribing to alldata and sharing the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Good intake manifold removal DIY here (VBMike P)*

20k Seems a tad early, but im sure there is still plenty of carbon. You must be a go getter LOL. I'd wait......
it will be interesting to see how much carbon you have at 20k


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

I've eliminated my pcv. I'm gonna clean the valves up and hopefully not have to worry about them again


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (VBMike P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VBMike P* »_I've eliminated my pcv. I'm gonna clean the valves up and hopefully not have to worry about them again

Eliminated to what extent? unless you did a reroute to the ground, vent to atmosphere, or exhaust system you will still have carbon with a catchcan in recirc mode......just not as much.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Good intake manifold removal DIY here (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_20k Seems a tad early, but im sure there is still plenty of carbon. You must be a go getter LOL. I'd wait......
it will be interesting to see how much carbon you have at 20k
 
Just a heads up I drained my catch can dry about 2 weeks ago with maybe 500-800 miles on it since now I did it again , oil mix BUT mostly a gas mix seems theses motors running there Rich A/F have heavy dilution and this is why as I do change the oil no later that 5K and I use M1 0-40 which seems to work well with dilution.
I also notice the A/R gets richer when you let it idle and espec at cold start up because the ecu has the injectors fire twice per stroke to get the cat up to temp fast for emissions , so don't let the car sit there to long idling to help this problem IMO . These things all promote HPFP follower failure IMO.







Bob.G
p.s. Im gonna dyno tommorow and drain the catch can just before and after and see if its getting pushed by from boost or more of when you daily drive it , ill let you .


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

I have a bsh stage 1 blockoff plate with the rear port on the valve cover routed to the exhaust rather than back to the turbo. 
I have 14k on the motor all stock and then I added a catch can at that 14k mark. I then swapped it out for saaber2's diy he posted at 18800 miles.


_Modified by VBMike P at 12:59 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## efodela (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys I'm stuck taking the triple square bolt for the support can't even fit the bit in.. need help pls

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I cut my triple square down to about an inch long and used either a ratchet or socket (forget which).


----------



## efodela (Sep 15, 2012)

nater said:


> I cut my triple square down to about an inch long and used either a ratchet or socket (forget which).


I ended up breaking the upper oil dipstick tube before I got to it. Anyways did it and everything is crisp...

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

